# Portobello mushroom as burger bun



## Mark Parrott (Sep 2, 2016)

Had a home made burger tonight and used portobello mushrooms as a bun. Worked really well.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 2, 2016)

Now that sounds good I like those mushrooms , like burgers, put the two together = heaven


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 2, 2016)

It really was heaven


----------



## KateR (Sep 3, 2016)

I never thought of doing that. Must try it. What a great idea.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 3, 2016)

Fantastic idea Chef Perroquet!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 3, 2016)

I didn't get 3 Michelin tyres for nothing


----------



## Shivles (Sep 4, 2016)

I used to do this when I was on the Keto diet, works great as long as you make sure to drain them on a bit of kitchen roll so the mushroom juice doesn't drip everywhere


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah, l didn't do that. Ended up in a right mess.


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 5, 2016)

It will be a very cold day in hell before I eat a burger wrapped in fungus.....


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 5, 2016)

Remember this guy...





...it's Fungus the Bogeyman


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 5, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> It will be a very cold day in hell before I eat a burger wrapped in fungus.....



Im with you on that one!!! Cant stand mushrooms.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2016)

I quite like Mushroom omelettes


----------



## Radders (Sep 5, 2016)

I luuuuurrrve mushrooms.


----------



## Val999 (Sep 16, 2016)

I love mushrooms but wouldn't eat a burger like that. I am happy with a burger on its own with salad. Don't need a bun or any substitute. Personal choice I guess


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 16, 2016)

It was an experiment for me. Thought it would be too much mushroom, but was actually rather nice. I do make low carb bread as well, which was also very nice with a burger. More hassle though.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2016)

I love mushrooms, should have been a hobbit. My faves are mushroom Stroganoff and grilled mushies on toast with a wee touch of mushroom ketchup, or Maggi, or paprika depending on the mood. Must try the burger idea, it sounds yummy to me.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 17, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> mushroom Stroganoff


Ooooo, getting hungry..... Wife has got a batch of Keto Chicken Tikka Masala on


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 2, 2016)

was the mushroom raw, or cooked?


----------



## Amigo (Oct 2, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> was the mushroom raw, or cooked?



Must have been cooked if it was all 'drippy' from the juices  

Sounds nice.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, it was cooked. Is it safe to eat raw mushrooms?


----------



## Amigo (Oct 2, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Yes, it was cooked. Is it safe to eat raw mushrooms?




My husband has always eaten the white button mushrooms raw but apparently there is a compound called agaratine which has been shown to be carcinogenic but I think the tests were done on rats and the risk is absolutely minute. It's also said the tough cellular structure make them largely indigestible raw.
It's recommended that light cooking to destroy this compound is advisable.

They're so much nicer lightly fried with a bit of butter and seasoning anyway! 

http://www.anh-usa.org/supermarket-mushrooms-dangerous-to-eat-raw/


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 2, 2016)

raw mushrooms are delicious!  Lovely in salads.

The reason I asked (and thank you for answering) was that I was wondering about the texture.  A wide, open cap portabello might be a bit hard, but a cooked one might be a bit soft... 

Of course, you could always add cheese to the portabello before you baked it, which would add 'glue' to the burger...

Am definitely going to have to try this. lol.


----------

